# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  An Historic Milestone/Hasson & Wong HD Video Fridays/Dr. Wong/3581 Grafts/One Session

## Jotronic

Welcome to the latest update for "Hasson & Wong HD Video Fridays".  This update is an historical milestone that has never been achieved  before. First, about this case... 

This patient came to Dr. Wong with a singular goal. He wanted to no  longer be bald and sought the help of Dr. Wong to accomplish this goal.  In one session Dr. Wong and his team transplanted 3581 grafts to rebuild  an age appropriate hairline and establish continuous coverage. The  results shown are one year post-op. 

Singles - 951 
Doubles - 2440 
3/4 - 190 




Now, why is this update so important? Because this update commemorates  the one year anniversary of Hasson & Wong HD Video Fridays! For  three years now Hasson & Wong has standardized our video  documentation in high definition format. Years ago we recognized that  video was the next step for documenting quality final results but we  quickly learned that standard definition just didn't cut it when it  comes to showing the details one would see in person and quite frankly  it is my opinion that standard definition video is no better than  photos. 

In the past we would show a HD video of a patient's  results but we only would did every so often due to the efforts involved  to get patients to allow video documentation. That, and the process of  formatting HD video for the web was quite difficult. One year ago  however we made some changes, bought some new software and refocused our  efforts and priorities to increase the amount of documentation we could  present. We challenged ourselves with the announcement of "Hasson &  Wong HD Video Fridays" and it has continued to be a challenge ever  since. I am very happy to say that our initial goal of one video every  Friday for one full year has been achieved.

Some points to  consider.

1.) No clinic has consistently shown video with  detailed close ups of each hair and how it exits the scalp as well as  show the hair being combed, styled, etc. To show a video of a result  without detailed comb throughs simply negates the point of using video  to begin with. Video is supposed to be used to give a presentation that  one cannot get with photos and if the details that you would look for in  person cannot be replicated then the video is useless.

2.) No  clinic has updated on a weekly basis showing a new result via video,  much less with HD video. I have not seen any other HD videos on the web  showing a final result and any videos presented at all are only  presented every so often and you only see the final hair "style" instead  of anything resembling close scrutiny. Infomercial style videos  certainly do not qualify either.

3.) To this day, three years  after we adopted HD video, NO clinic has followed suit by using HD video  to truly show the details of a result. This is important as it  demonstrates our confidence and our track record and more than anything  it demonstrates the greatest amount of transparency of any clinic on the  web.

What does this mean? It means that when consistency is the  #1 factor that patients should consider then Hasson & Wong has the  most evidence of consistency available. We now have a grand total of 114  videos on our website of which 100 are in HD and we also have 105  patients documented with photos that do not use trick lighting.

Patient  results videos... 86 Videos
Hot Topics... 1 video
Patient  testimonials...15 Videos
Hair Transplant Procedure... 4 Videos
Tricophytic  closures... 3 Videos
Pre/Post-0p...2 Videos
News &  Interviews... 2 Videos
Streeters... 1 Video

Patient results  photos...105 cases
Patient blogs linked from our homepage...74 with  close to 100 more to be added shortly.


Hasson & Wong has  set the standards for megasessions, dense packing, lateral slits,  patient sharing and education, photographic documentation and now with  video documentation. We are very proud of this latest accomplishment and  look forward to continuing Hasson & Wong HD Video Fridays for as  long as we possibly can. Eventually, we will miss one Friday or another  due to whatever factors but we will continue to push out new HD video  results as much as possible.

I am  employed by Hasson & Wong, on salary, not commission. My opinions  are my own. 

Hasson & Wong-The More You Look The Better We  Look.

Dr. Hasson and Dr. Wong are members of the Coalition of Independent Hair Restoration Physicians

----------


## Winston

Congratulations Jotronic! Your videos are always very impressive. I saw you in Spencers chat on Tuesday and was very impressed with your hair transplant results.

----------


## Jotronic

Winston,

I remember you chiming in on the show. Thanks for your comments about the videos and also for MY hair :Wink:  Have a great weekend!

----------


## Winston

No problem, I try to watch every week, Ive become addicted :Smile:  Its great that its on during the week too now. Ive heard you on the show before, I think it was about a year ago. Keep up the good work Jotronic!

----------

